# No EST file chosen c155



## seebz098 (Aug 3, 2020)

ive looked on the forums and it seems like i need the latest version of pszdata. 
at the moment i***8217;m running e-sys 3.27.1 and PSdzdata life v4.21.32. 
i can not find a newer version of this anywhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seebz098 said:


> ive looked on the forums and it seems like i need the latest version of pszdata.
> at the moment i'm running e-sys 3.27.1 and PSdzdata life v4.21.32.
> i can not find a newer version of this anywhere?


PM sent. .EST issue though requires workling Token solution, such as Launcher PRO 2.8.

http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------

